# Can my wife update?



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

My has a droid charge that is mostly stock just running the voodoo lag fix. Can she safely take the ota or will I have to manually dl it from here flash it from Odin? Also trying to avoid having to wipe here phone...she seams to hate doing that...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

malac0da said:


> My has a droid charge that is mostly stock just running the voodoo lag fix. Can she safely take the ota or will I have to manually dl it from here flash it from Odin? Also trying to avoid having to wipe here phone...she seams to hate doing that...
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


If it's running Voodoo Lagfax, that means it has a custom kernel. If you take the OTA it will soft brick. You'll need to go back to stock. You should be able to get back to stock without wiping anything. You can use the Voodoo Control app from the Market to disable the lagfix, but you'll still need to replace the kernel. I don't have a link to the stock kernel offhand, but I'll look around and see if I can find it.


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

So I can just flash the stock kernel and its should be good to go? I believe it has clockwork recovery too now that I think about it and I may have debloated it some.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

It needs to have all of the bloat as well. If you only froze it, it should be pretty easy to get back, but if you completely removed it, it may be trickier. You'll probably have to fully restore to stock then, which will be a wipe.


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

Hrmm ill have to check if I just changed from apk to bak

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10202-how-to-prepare-for-the-gb-ota/

That's your best bet, dude. If you can figure out how to flash a completely stock kernel, let it restore stock recovery, you don't have any sort of themeing or tweaks done to the rom (even deodexing), and can unfreeze all your bloat then cool. But just odin'ing a stock EE4 image is definitely your best bet.


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

Hrmmm anyway I can just get it to stop notifying her of the update lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

